# Jester Bee



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I ordered three packages and got three nuc's in May, about a month late, they seemed a okay to me when I transferred them to ten frame boxes. The only one I was concerned about that seemed light has busted loose. The other two have been slow and at first no growth. I inserted a frame with a starter strip in each and will check them tomorrow, weather permitting. The brood was there and since I spend most mornings sitting in front of the hives with a cup of joe I have watched them grow with activity. 

The two are coming along. I don't expect a harvest from either of them this year. But the two packages I got from him last year are doing great. I expect a harvest. I'll be getting more from him. Next year or split and if needed requeen the next year.


----------

